# Where's Michael Barry going in 2010?



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw on VN that Stapleton said he's leaving, but it didn't say where. I know he's been wanting to ride the Tour forever, but can't find his transfer info.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I was going to post a thread with the same question after reading the article on VN. I hope he fianlly gets to ride the tour.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

From the velonews live tracker today:

[Comment From Peak ] 
I was sad to see that Columbia is dropping Michael Barry for next year. Any word on who might pursue such a hard-working domestique?

CPelkey: I spoke with Michael this morning. He's doing well and said that "an announcement will be made by my new team in the coming days. It is an exciting opportunity in a new environment - I will be there for the next couple of years. I have enjoyed the last couple of years at Columbia as we have a great group of guys which brought us success and many great moments. However, the time was right to move on and I am looking forward to the next few years."


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Barry will go to Rock Racing. For a couple of months anyway and then will get fired by may for lack of result. Michael Ball is a joke.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

fab4 said:


> Barry will go to Rock Racing. For a couple of months anyway and then will get fired by may for lack of result. Michael Ball is a joke.


What the hell are you smoking?


----------



## t-dub (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe he's going to Sky. They've put off making their roster announcement until the Premier Leaugue transfer window is out of the news.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

t-dub said:


> Maybe he's going to Sky.


cqranking and cycling weekly seem to think so


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe BMC with George - They are gunning for a tour invite.


----------



## ahmed (Jul 15, 2009)

hopefully he gets on BMC and does the tour, or at least a team that will get himt ot he our.

he needs a chance


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Almost certainly Sky according to the second paragraph of this article

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/sep/07/bradley-wiggins-team-sky


----------



## HammerWrench (Sep 3, 2009)

*The Shack?*

Guardian seems to be pretty sure about Sky. But remember that Barry rode for Disco for a few years and seems pretty tight with Lance. Is Radio Shack out of the question?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

pdh777 said:


> Maybe BMC with George - They are gunning for a tour invite.


Are they?? Not according to this. Sounds more like a full-on classics team with the Giro & Vuelta as objectives for stages. No mention of TdF or GC at all.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Gramma's Oven presented by Great Canadian Bagel


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Pretty sure he is headed to Sky, his ties to LA were never that strong in the USPS/Disco years. Michael's father Mike Sr is a British ex-pat to boot thus strengthening the connection to Sky.

http://www.mariposabicycles.com/about.html


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Wherever he goes, I hope it's somewhere where he can be the leader a couple of times a year. The man always performs well at worlds and at the olympics. He seems to handle long hard races really well, and also seems to handle leadership duties very well when given to him. It would also be quite tragic if he never gets to ride the Tour in his career.


----------

